
This Is the Week Wall Street Went Nuts Over Cryptocurrencies - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-13/this-is-the-week-banks-finally-went-nuts-over-cryptrocurrencies
======
bitL
Isn't Bitcoin capped to 10TPS and Ethereum to 25TPS? How is this technology
going to handle real-time large volume of payments without reducing latency in
the order of a few magnitudes? If this is not addressed, *coins are just an
experimental vaporware.

~~~
tedsanders
Bitcoin faces serious barriers in scaling to high volumes. As you say,
transactions are limited to ~10/s. A side effect of this is that transaction
fees are now $2 per transaction (and rising). Furthermore, the blockchain has
now exceeded 100 GB in size. At high volumes, this will approach the petabyte
scale. Only data centers will be able to store the blockchain, and power will
be concentrated in the few players able to build/rent blockchain data centers.

However, these barriers do not mean Bitcoin is doomed to fail. Logically,
there are two paths to success: (1) Bitcoin is rearchitected to handle high
volumes or (2) Bitcoin succeeds in low-volume applications.

~~~
nordsieck

      transactions are limited to ~10/s
      [...]
      At high volumes, this will approach the petabyte scale
    

This is a big reason why many people want to keep the transaction size small.
Currently, hard drive size is expanding faster than the block chain.

~~~
rothbardrand
MAST is in discussion now and will dramatically reduce transaction sizes
(SEgwit already did it too, and segwit is still being deployed).... with MAST
bitcoin will be more of a smart contract system, and even very complex
transactions will be tiny.

------
rothbardrand
Wall Street hasn't gone nuts-- it hasn't started buying it and the mechanisms
by which they buy are not yet in place. This recent rally is bitcoin
enthusiasts anticipating the upcoming hard forks.

~~~
kobeya
Banks and hedge funds are not blocked from buying bitcoin.

~~~
rothbardrand
There is no convenient instrument for them, and many funds have rules about
what and where they can buy.

------
bassman9000
Autoplay = immediate tab close

